# Dupre's Offspring Cello Quartet (Talented Cello Quartet!)



## sejoon (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello! 
A cello quartet, going by the name Dupre's Offspring (based after the legendary female cellists) has began posting their playing on youtube @ http://www.youtube.com/user/DupreOffspring 
Please listen and like or subscribe to them if you like their playing. 
2 of the members are in the St. Louis youth symphony orchestra which is rated as one of the top 10 high school orchestra in the United States. 
Furthermore, one of the members (who is a member of the St. Louis Youth Symphony Orchestra) has made the National Honors High School Orchestra, which represents the top High School Orchestra in the United States. 
3 of them, have made the Missouri All-State Orchestra!
Please listen to their music and subscribe if you like them! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## sejoon (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## sejoon (Jan 3, 2012)

bump bump bumpb


----------



## andi (Feb 11, 2012)

what??????????


----------

